# Which would you choose?



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Have been planning a sw reef set-up over the last few months. Plan on using a sump with internal protein skimmer, so both tanks will have an overflow system. 

The two tanks I am looking are listed below, but don't know which I should go with. Would it be better to have a larger tank with standard annealed glass or a smaller tank that has starphire glass? Would there be a noticeable difference? Let me know your opinions! 

Choice 1:

-80 gallon starphire
-eurobrace/rimless
-48x19.5x19.5

Choice 2:
-120 gallon 
-eurobrace/rimless
-48x24x24


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

How tall are you, and how high will your proposed stand be?

Might seem a ridiculous question to answer your question with(!), but honestly I love the extra real estate of a 24" wide tank, however at 5'8", working on a deep, tall tank can be hard work on my armpits! (I have a 90G at 18" deep, 24"tall, and just sold a 75g 24" deep by 24" tall)

If the options were somewhere in between, you'd have my dream tank! (48" long, 24" front-to-back, 18-20" tall, and with low-iron/starfire glass) 

A shallower reef tank is easier (read: "cheaper"!) to light too, however the increased water volume in the deeper tank allows a greater margin for error... Tough call, so good luck!


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

I am 5'11'' so I think that might be fine. For the finished height I am not to sure as I have not made final decisions on the protein skimmer. I was looking at the SWC Xtreme 180 and it is 21" tall. With that being said I might make the stand 30" tall, plus the tank for a overall height of 54". Would that be to tall to work on comfortably?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

That is a tough call on the tank.

For the skimmer I wouldnt buy the swc extreme. I have one and the sicce 2500 pumps are plauged with start up problems. Apparently the new sicce 1000 model is better but I'm not too sure if that is true.

Personally I like the octopus super reef line better for a good performing value skimmer. The bubbleblaster pumps are superior to the sicce 2500 for sure.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

48x24x24 and small 2 step ladder. I am 5.5 and it was OK for me. Will never go again with the rimless after having eurobrass. rimless is pain to clean (water flashes)

Octopus super reef 2000 with the blaster pump is the best option for the money

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Rimless means Cleaning the top of the glass is a PITA. With a brush Water will spash/ With a Razor, Water will splash.

As for Height, My Stand is 44" tall Plus foam and tank = 64"

Im 6.2".

The height is Perfect for viewing, But i need a 2 step to reach the bottem.

Keep in-mind that if you need to work under your tank a few more inchs will help alot.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I am on a few forums,
The quality of solid infromation put forth by the members here has to be
Some of the best ive seen, not just in this thread, but others as well.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

My two cents for what it's worth:

Rimless looks cool long term. But it is also a pain in the ass to perform maintenance on long term. The honeymoon will be over soon. Water will inevitably splash....worse if you have a wavemaker. Eurobracing is psychologically more comforting for me (if that makes sense).

If you will be going the coral route...you will notice a difference in Starphire Glass. Perhaps not right away; but you'll become a connoisseur. Even colours of fish will pop a bit more.

That being said....real estate is nice. Trust me; unless you're a seasoned Zen Master and learn to accept the wants and urges of this hobby.....bigger is generally better.

Regarding the height of the stand: My custom stand is 42" and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't LOVE the height. It makes it SO much easier to perform maintenance on the skimmer, pump, refugium etc. I like the viewing height as well and you can hide SO much wiring and crap within the stand. Again...that's a personal attribute. You may like it lower when viewing from a seated (sofa) height).

As for skimmer; I haven't researched skimmers in years. The rule of thumb again is purchase the largest you can afford. I've always been a fan of Deltec and Bubble King; but these can be cost prohibitive. 

I just re-read this post....I probably didn't help too much. Apologies. Good Luck.

P.S. - It goes without saying that you TRUST the person(s) making your aquarium regardless of type. On aesthetic level.....make sure you not only trust them; INSPECT it. A poorly finished aquarium looks like crap....especially a rimless one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If its standard vs starphire glass, after getting a 100g tank with 1/2" starphire, I would just stick to standard if it's a big (and deciding) difference in cost. I don't know that I'd really notice a difference with the super bright lights over the tank anyways. 

For size, I'm a big fan of the deep tanks, in both dimensions. Unless you really want a shallower tank, go for the 120 - the extra few inches will really make a difference in the end.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

sig said:


> 48x24x24 and small 2 step ladder. I am 5.5 and it was OK for me. Will never go again with the rimless after having eurobrass. rimless is pain to clean (water flashes)
> 
> Octopus super reef 2000 with the blaster pump is the best option for the money


 Any recommendations for a return pump? Or warnings to stay away from a certain style or brand.

I was thinking of getting it eurobraced, by rimless I meant triples, ie. no black plastic trim around the top and bottom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the best to go as return on 80G is Eheim 1262 (in my opinion). I do not know about others, but ask *advanced reef aquatics* about Water Blaster pumps.
I had a sedra pump and it is not comparable to Eheim, but cheaper

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

One thing you can try is build two cardboard boxes about the same size as the two tanks and then put them in the room where you are planning to have the aquarium and compare which one would fit better in that room.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> If its standard vs starphire glass, after getting a 100g tank with 1/2" starphire, I would just stick to standard if it's a big (and deciding) difference in cost. I don't know that I'd really notice a difference with the super bright lights over the tank anyways.
> 
> For size, I'm a big fan of the deep tanks, in both dimensions. Unless you really want a shallower tank, go for the 120 - the extra few inches will really make a difference in the end.


Im with ameek 100 percent I would go with the 120 regular glass with a good light you will be ok.
I can speak from my own experince and Eheim pumps have work perfect for me (1262) and for the skimmer I like vertex (180in sump) or reef octopus again it all depends in your budget.
I belive if you go 80g after you will regret you did not go with a bigger tank and you will be upgrading, this everyone has experienced go big or go home
Good luck!!!!


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advise everyone. I was at NAFB and was pretty happy with what they quoted me for the 120g with starphire and eurobrased. I think I would regret if I did not go with the starphire glass.

Do you think black or clear silicone would look better in the long run? I heard that clear silicone discolours with time, how true is that?


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

*silicone changing colour*

When I re-caulked my 180 I wanted the clear BECAUSE it changes colour as it gets ripe. I didn't know that according to the silicone manufactures, tanks should be re-siliconed every 7-10 years. I left mine 12 years because it "looked" good. When I stripped it out, it was brittle like plastic!! It was a time bomb waiting to go off. I am thinking that if I saw that the clear was turning colour, maybe it would have made me question the integrity of the silicone.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

badmedicine said:


> When I re-caulked my 180 I wanted the clear BECAUSE it changes colour as it gets ripe. I didn't know that according to the silicone manufactures, tanks should be re-siliconed every 7-10 years. I left mine 12 years because it "looked" good. When I stripped it out, it was brittle like plastic!! It was a time bomb waiting to go off. I am thinking that if I saw that the clear was turning colour, maybe it would have made me question the integrity of the silicone.


Weird, tanks last that long? I have always gotten new ones  UPGRADE!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I will stick with the standard glass as starfire glass is very easy to get scratched!

As others have said, the bigger is the better.

The owner of SWC has an issue right now. So you may want to steer clear of thier products for now.


----------

